# Vented corners? ... on this B13



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

is there ia reason why he has this.. or what?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, the stock airbox's "ramair" intake is right about there


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's pretty damn slick! And if you had Tsurus you would still have turn signals. However I don't know what he did with his turn signal in this case but a buld suspended in the middle wouldn't impede airflow much at all, but I don't see any bulb in his.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

wel if you would have seen more pics of this car, you would have seen that he has a custom intake and heat shield under his hood.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Looks pretty cheap and functional to me, especially if you have no $$$


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

AHHH I wonder how he cut those vents. Must have been painful...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

there was an issue of SCC that showed a skyline with the same sort of thing. i'm guessing that's where he got the idea cuz i was thinkin of doin that to mine. just bust out the dremel tool and a marker.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think on the skyline, and various other cars, they remove the entire headlight on that side. A cutoff wheel on a dremel would work well, but you'd have to take it slow, because the plastic would start to melt really quick as you cut it. You'd have to take numerous very shallow passes on your lines.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i've seen the removal of the headlight thing but on page 80 in the june 2003 issue of sport compact car they show an r32 with that same vented corner thing.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

seryusly said:


> *wel if you would have seen more pics of this car, you would have seen that he has a custom intake and heat shield under his hood. *


where are those other pics at?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

well u can rig the side bumper markers. to flash and get side fender markers. they look nice. i got them


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

*This is the only other one I saw*


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

why would you put that big of a logo on the bumper, Thats not that great looking. leave things alone. Let people wonder what it is. Its like putting Sunfire on the windshield, when everybody knows what it is already!!!! I like that he kept the stock foglights and the chin spoiler.
Chris 92 classic


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i dunno...i think people are always trying to be different. maybe he had his car since 92 and sometime in 99 or 2000 decided to make a bold statement about what kinda sentra he owns....you never know. In my town every honda owner knows what an se-r is. yet they cant tell the difference and will always ask you. maybe that guys was tired of being asked. i personally would have left the stock badges on it


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

i saw all of his pics at s20deforum.com and its not a badge. he cut that se-r out of his bumper


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Really? It looks photoshopped to me, guess not though.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yeh it does..

I found that pic, actually at MagnaFlow exhuast's website, under the "customer's rides"


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think it is photoshopped.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

its photoshopped and yeah the slotted turn signal is for things such as an intake...ive seen a sylvia with the same slotted deals.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

There's a company in Australlia that makes CAI's for the b14. When you buy a CAI from them, it comes with a replacement corner lense for the driver's side. The light is still functional, but the housing is shorter and the back part is vented to let air come into the fender.


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

I would like to know the name of that company in austraila.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wish I knew too. I remember seeing a pic of it and I asked the guy about it. I just happened to remember when I saw this thread.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Is it just me or are the forums quickly dieing???Some of the posts in the B-13 forum have been there for days, and are still not moving. Sometimes in off topic, it's the same. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Um.. why did this get moved to Cosmetic Mods/Show??

I posted this stricktly in the B13 forum because, it is an B13, and the vented corner is NOT a cosmetic mod, but rather a functional modification.

Also, when people with B14's, and B15's and Z cars....
they are looking at a different car...

i don't get you admin


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Basically, Prox, here's how it works. If anything, ANYTHING in any section is even questionable as to whether it relates to the topic or not, BAM, it's here in Cosmetic  . It's kinda the catch-all forum for crap and nonsense.

Which may be why this forum has a large percentage of the action  .


----------

